# Abuse Meldung Fritzbox Wireshark

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nachdem wir heute eine Port 25 Sperrung von der Telekom bekommen haben möchte ich natürlich wissen welcher Rechner im LAN die Spamschleuder ist. Da wir als Router eine Fritzbox haben läßt sich ja dort der Log per 

http://fritz.box/html/capture.html

aktivieren. Dann wird eine Datei geschrieben, die ich mit Wireshark wieder öffnen kann.

Meine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich den Stream über längere Zeit ausgewertet, ohne daß ich Speicherplatz auf der Platte brauche?

Fritzbox --> Wireshark?

G. Roland

----------

## 69719

Du könntest mittels ettercat die ARP Tables in deinem Netzwerk so manipulieren, dass jegliche Traffic über deinen Rechner läuft. Somit wäre die Fritzbox raus und du kannst problemlos mit deinem Rechner analysieren.

----------

## Tinitus

 *escor wrote:*   

> Du könntest mittels ettercat die ARP Tables in deinem Netzwerk so manipulieren, dass jegliche Traffic über deinen Rechner läuft. Somit wäre die Fritzbox raus und du kannst problemlos mit deinem Rechner analysieren.

 

Klingt interessant...aber keinen Plan wie das geht.....Dörfer in Böhmen  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## 69719

```

ettercap -i eth0 -T -q -P autoadd //

```

und anschließend Wireshark anwerfen.

----------

## Hollowman

Mach einfach auf den Windowskisten in der DOS Box nen

netstat -ano

Oder guck dir im Taskmanager den Netzwerktraffic an, dann siehts du auch wo massig Packete raus gehen.

Sebastian

----------

